# MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning 6GB



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2015)

MSI's new GTX 980 Ti Lightning is amazing. It's the fastest, quietest, and coolest GTX 980 Ti we ever tested. All at the same time! What a fantastic product; if only the price were lower. Clocking in at $780, it's over $150 more expensive than the cheapest GTX 980 Ti variants.

*Show full review*


----------



## dwade (Oct 27, 2015)

Same typical clock limit at around 1500mhz. Might as well get a reference card and buy a 3rd party cooler.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 27, 2015)

Cmon wiz, share some over-voltage results.
Pretty please, this is an overclocking card.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2015)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Cmon wiz, share some over-voltage results.
> Pretty please, this is an overclocking card.



The 980ti doesn't over volt well unless under extreme cooling.  There's no point cranking up the voltage, it's not the same as Kepler.  This is why most 980ti's will hit up to the 1400's and a fair few will go past 1500.  But if you add voltage, it adds instability and often the clocks become unstable.  What is great about this card is the speed it can achieve with the low noise.  Effectively 'better' than my Kingpin (before it went under water), but also, to be fair, a huge cooler.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2015)

970SLi FTW


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 27, 2015)

That's one beast of a card for sure, I too find the cheaper options like the Zotac AMP! and Palit JetStream more compelling options, but I can certainly appreciate what this card is all about.

There is a nice range of 980 Ti options out there regardless.

Liking the new graph format too!


----------



## 64K (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice card. I'm still happy with my MSI 980 Ti Gaming for $100 less money though.


----------



## SmokingCrop (Oct 27, 2015)

That's an amazing cooler on there, so silent and yet so cool. They've really done a great job in comparison to the other ti's.
You can definitely see it at the price :/

*How much noise would two MSI GTX 970 Gaming's make when one does 30 dB(A)? Anyone know how you would calculate that correctly?*


----------



## trog100 (Oct 27, 2015)

the card isnt aimed at normal users.. tis for record breaking attempts and priced accordingly..

trog

ps.. a pair of 970 cards are pretty quite under normal use but if the fan speed is cranked to maximum they start getting a bit noisy.. mine ran about 75 C with little noise..

the same applies to any of these cards.. the makers target low noise rather than low temps.. with a three slot cooler you get  both.. the main gain is the fans can run slower with less noise..

running the fans at 90% will get one of my three slot Palit cards down to around 55 C.. out of the box the fans run much slower and tempts are around 70 C ish..

in sli mode (air cooled) i get a 20 C difference between the top and bottom card.. i have to "overcool" the bottom one to keep the top at reasonable temps.. mine are running at 55 and 75 C.. the fans speed has to be cranked up.. something i didnt have to do with a pair of dual slot 970 cards..


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2015)

SmokingCrop said:


> That's an amazing cooler on there, so silent and yet so cool. They've really done a great job in comparison to the other ti's.
> You can definitely see it at the price :/
> 
> *How much noise would two MSI GTX 970 Gaming's make when one does 30 dB(A)? Anyone know how you would calculate that correctly?*


Yeah, there is a math problem for that. You need to use Log for it. I have the problem but I am sure you'll find an online calculator that 'll make it easier. True sound measurements should be using this sort of math regularly (you take ambient noise, measure noise of the source, so some math, remove the ambient, and you have a real noise value).


----------



## Nokiron (Oct 27, 2015)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Cmon wiz, share some over-voltage results.
> Pretty please, this is an overclocking card.


As mentioned above, there is no need for an increased voltage. You will probably get worse results doing so.


----------



## apertotes (Oct 27, 2015)

SmokingCrop said:


> *How much noise would two MSI GTX 970 Gaming's make when one does 30 dB(A)? Anyone know how you would calculate that correctly?*



If I remember correctly from my college years, adding two equal dB(A) figures increased the total by 3, so it should be 33 dB(A). I could be remembering incorrectly, of course.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 27, 2015)

Intresting MSI's core voltage VRM is the least powerful of the LN2 980 Tis. It's 720A the K|NGP|N is 840A and the HOF LN2 is 960A. Also the pros all swear by Samsung ICs. Looks like the only win that MSI scored with this card is that the HOF LN2 and the K|NGP|N are both limited editions of 1000pcs.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2015)

Just for ref, that 1304 boost value in GPU-Z is the exact same as the Kingpin.  The actual steady boost in 3D load is +126 on top, for both cards (1430Mhz).  Must be the stepping maxwell uses natively?  I've been trying to figure (for comparison) what my card gaming at 1500Mhz gives compared to the overclocked 980ti's and this shows pretty well.  The Lightning runs at the Kingpin stock speeds.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 27, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> Intresting MSI's core voltage VRM is the least powerful of the LN2 980 Tis. It's 720A the K|NGP|N is 840A and the HOF LN2 is 960A. Also the pros all swear by Samsung ICs. Looks like the only win that MSI scored with this card is that the HOF LN2 and the K|NGP|N are both limited editions of 1000pcs.


There is more to BUCK voltage regulators than maximum peak current.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 27, 2015)

Like the new charts.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 27, 2015)

I just bought the G1 gaming. And will get it tomorrow... yes I am switching camps... my 7970 kicked the bucket, need to change RAM IC at last... but that's another story.

I am now seeing useful to switch in between your earlier reviews of similar cards... there no hot shortcuts anywhere to compare with the same models form other OEM's.

And yes, the new charts look more pleasing to the eye. Thanks a lot Wizz


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 970SLi FTW


295X2 is overall better in my mind.

What is up with the CF scaling in Shadow of Mordor? a 290X gets 39,9 FPS and a 295X2 gets 108,6 FPS? that is 170 % more! is the 290X really throttling that badly?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> 295X2 is overall better in my mind.
> 
> What is up with the CF scaling in Shadow of Mordor? a 290X gets 39,9 FPS and a 295X2 gets 108,6 FPS? that is 170 % more! is the 290X really throttling that badly?



as somebody who has been stung by shoddy CFX issues - No


----------



## Joss (Oct 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 970SLi FTW


yeap
I wonder how a couple of Asus Turbo would fare, particularly in terms of noise,
it's an interesting choice as well for blowing heat outside of the case
@W1zzard, any chance of a review ?


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 27, 2015)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> There is more to BUCK voltage regulators than maximum peak current.



Well it runs 6 PWM channels which is also less than the 7 of the K|NGP|N and the 8 of the HOF LN2. The maximum frequency on all 3 of these VRMs is 1MHz. They all use the same IR power stages.
The only difference left is the capacity of the capacitor banks which the HOF LN2 wins that hands down. The K|NGP|N looks to be a little better or equal. No idea about the chokes since there aren't any parts numbers for them.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 28, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as somebody who has been stung by shoddy CFX issues - No


I have had more problems with SLI than CF personally, since we are going on anecdotal evidence.


----------



## qubit (Oct 28, 2015)

MSI have done it again. This card is epic and has a large performance boost over my MSI 780 Ti Gaming card while improving on that legendary quietness. If I wasn't waiting for Pascal, I would have considered it, even at a painful £650. I especially love the way it blows the Titan X out of the water at a much lower price, lol.

I wouldn't normally consider a three-slot card, but as I don't care for SLI and it's annoying niggles any more, I think I'd be ok with it here.

@W1zzard I like your new flat style bar graphs which look very smart and have a significant improvement in clarity.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 28, 2015)

I like the updated fps charts/graphs.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 28, 2015)

Off topic but now 280X beat 770 by 17.5% @ Full HD 
Compare to R9 Nano review last month 280X = 770. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Nano/30.html


----------



## jigar2speed (Oct 28, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> Off topic but now 280X beat 770 by 17.5% @ Full HD
> Compare to R9 Nano review last month 280X = 770.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Nano/30.html



I never thought 8800GT could be bested for being the best value card, - HD 5850 came close but HD 7970 has been the king, still going strong for FULL HD gaming.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Oct 28, 2015)

Why some games had decrease performance in this new test setup? Check the FPS of the last 980ti Colorful


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 28, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Why some games had decrease performance in this new test setup? Check the FPS of the last 980ti Colorful



Can't see the test setup is different?


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Oct 28, 2015)

So, my Asus Strix 970SLi set up is still more than enough to last until the Pascal cards land next year then.

Good,good.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 28, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> 295X2 is overall better in my mind.


haha, what?!!!!


----------



## Calebe Costa (Oct 28, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Can't see the test setup is different?



https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/5.html (Windows 10)
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Colorful/iGame_GTX_980_Ti/5.html (Windows 7)

Why the performance on Win 7 DX 11 is better than the Win 10 DX 12?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 28, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/5.html (Windows 10)
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Colorful/iGame_GTX_980_Ti/5.html (Windows 7)
> 
> Why the performance on Win 7 DX 11 is better than the Win 10 DX 12?



What's with the point mentioning DX12 if none of the games are?

Different HARDWARE setup, different GAME config, let the man breathe...


----------



## Calebe Costa (Oct 28, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> What's with the point mentioning DX12 if none of the games are?
> 
> Different HARDWARE setup, different GAME config, let the man breathe...



Maybe i can't be clear since english is not my native. Isn't the Newer Setup supposed to be bettter than the previous one? Can you explain the ~20fps decrease on GTA V for example?

What i want to know is what is causing the decrease? Skylake? DX12? Oudated Driver?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 28, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Maybe i can't be clear since english is not my native. Isn't the Newer Setup supposed to be bettter than the previous one? Can you explain the ~20fps decrease on GTA V for example?
> 
> What i want to know is what is causing the decrease? Skylake? DX12? Oudated Driver?



Quit mentioning DX12... leave it alone. It has zero connection to this.

Haven't you thought of the idea of more demanding settings? They are just cranked up. And it is more logical to do so as it makes more GPU demand so the difference in between SKU's is bigger. And the for example BF4 tests show the opossite... a FPS increase. And there there are no AA and without AA charts also.

The main thing... the gap in between SKU's remain the same. Same mathematical equation. That's the thing you must look up to really.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 28, 2015)

There is something about these ridiculous VRMs that always makes me grin...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Maybe i can't be clear since english is not my native. Isn't the Newer Setup supposed to be bettter than the previous one? Can you explain the ~20fps decrease on GTA V for example?
> 
> What i want to know is what is causing the decrease? Skylake? DX12? Oudated Driver?


Where do you see 20 FPS difference?


----------



## 7950 Flex (Oct 28, 2015)

This card takes the cake for heat/noise which is great. The cooler looks nice and beefy too but triple slot could cause issues for SLI. Would be nice if you could change the yellow circles to some other color if you were so inclined though as not everyone has a yellow MSI mobo. And yea the price is definitely a con. 
By the way, this is off topic but I thought I'd just add it anyway. So in the last two years I've upgraded GPUs like 6 times. Went from the Radeon 5770 that came with my Alienware Aurora to a Sapphire 7950 Flex. After that I added a second 7950 for Crossfire. Later the 780 Ti was released and I had to have it since it was faster than the Titan.
Ordered the MSI 780 Ti Gaming after seeing the review for it on here. When Maxwell was released, Kepler prices plummeted and I ordered a second 780 Ti gaming for $400. Finally the 980 Ti was released and it was faster than the Titan X and of course I had to have it. I really like the Asus Matrix cards but it wasn't out at the time and they are also much more expensive. It looks like it's finally been released and I don't like the copper color, should have left it black and red I think.  So I didn't know what card to get and then I saw the Asus Strix 980 Ti and thought it looked cool and I liked the 3 fan coolers but it was sold out everywhere. I also liked the EVGA Classified 980 Ti and it came in stock one day so I snagged it for $699 from Newegg no tax. Man, I thought my 780 Ti was a big card because it was much bigger than my Sapphire 7950 but then I got this behemoth. This 980 Ti is Classified dwarfs my MSI 780 ti and feels twice as heavy. I also really like the look of it I find it to be a very clean look with no pipes sticking out anywhere and nice illuminated EVGA thing on the top. It also has the most beautiful backplate.


----------



## qubit (Oct 28, 2015)

7950 Flex said:


> Ordered the MSI 780 Ti Gaming after seeing the review for it on here.


I did too and it's an epic card. I bet you loved it.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2015)

7950 Flex said:


> Asus Matrix


Getting the ASUS Matrix 980 Ti for review very soon ^^


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 28, 2015)

Same here... should be a monster!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 28, 2015)

7950 Flex said:


> Would be nice if you could change the yellow circles to some other color if you were so inclined though as not everyone has a yellow MSI mobo.


Shouldn't be too difficult to inlay a new colour (using coloured insulation tape for example). Not much of an issue for me in general. In a tower system I'd have to be a contortionist to notice the colour accent. BTW, the yellow accents spell out " *OC* ". Deliberate?


----------



## Kanan (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice review, I like the new style of it too, good job! 
The card ... well it's the best graphics card of the world I guess, well until the Fury X2 arrives, at least.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 29, 2015)

Wolfenstein is such a great game, and it's a different kind of load too... really sorry to see it's gone.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 29, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> haha, what?!!!!


Sure, it uses power like its going out of style, potentially melting parts of it self in the process. But when FC works (witch is does for most of the cases in the review) it beats every other card to date, and that is from a 2 year old chip (Hawaii was released 24th Oct 2013), with a architecture that soon will be 4 years old (GCN lanced with the 7970 on the 22th Dec 2011 with retail availability at 9th Jan 2012).


----------



## FishHead69 (Oct 29, 2015)

Enterprise24 said:


> Off topic but now 280X beat 770 by 17.5% @ Full HD
> Compare to R9 Nano review last month 280X = 770.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Nano/30.html


And the 270X is now = to GTX 960 @ Full HD , it used to to slower than GTX 760 

Back on topic Good Card & Review


----------



## Calebe Costa (Oct 29, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Where do you see 20 FPS difference?



My bad W1zzard, Actually is on Witcher 3 and Wither 3 only

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Lightning/18.html ( New Setup) Worse
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Colorful/iGame_GTX_980_Ti/23.html ( Old Setup) Better

I don't think that is a good thing change your build for a 4-5 FPS increase in average. My apologies.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey, Can I know the font you used in this chart ? It's so nice.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 30, 2015)

darkangel0504 said:


> Hey, Can I know the font you used in this chart ? It's so nice.


I think it is "Verdana".


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 30, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> Wolfenstein is such a great game, and it's a different kind of load too... really sorry to see it's gone.



Agreed, definitely one of my faves too.

And despite the tears and tantrums, rather ironically Nv's *Open*GL support is really good.


----------



## vacavalier (Oct 31, 2015)

Relating to the chart(s) showing the GTX 970 SLI having 8GB of RAM...  From my understanding and many, many articles on the subject(s) SLI and/or DX12 do not literally double VRAM capacity.  I know this does not negate or impact the results of what the charts are showing for these cards performance numbers... but it is incorrect/misleading data concerning the VRAM, is it not? 

Can anyone verify/clarify please?


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 31, 2015)

Awesome card. MSI has done a good job with the Lightnings for a few generations now. I'm surprised Nvidia let MSI release a card that is 20% faster than normal 980TI, but we can probably thank FuryX for that.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2015)

vacavalier said:


> Relating to the chart(s) showing the GTX 970 SLI having 8GB of RAM...  From my understanding and many, many articles on the subject(s) SLI and/or DX12 do not literally double VRAM capacity.  I know this does not negate or impact the results of what the charts are showing for these cards performance numbers... but it is incorrect/misleading data concerning the VRAM, is it not?
> 
> Can anyone verify/clarify please?


you are correct of course, i guess we could write it as 2x4GB, which really makes no difference .. newbies will do the math -> "8 GB!", everybody else knows how it works either way ^^



darkangel0504 said:


> Hey, Can I know the font you used in this chart ? It's so nice.


Open Sans Bold


----------



## vacavalier (Oct 31, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> you are correct of course, i guess we could write it as 2x4GB, which really makes no difference .. newbies will do the math -> "8 GB!", everybody else knows how it works either way ^^
> 
> 
> Open Sans Bold


Thanks W1zzard!


----------



## trog100 (Nov 1, 2015)

at the end of the day assuming its available where people live the palit super jetstream makes a far better buy.. in the UK its down at the low end price wise but at the top end cooling and performance wise.. i may be bit biased cos i did fork out for a couple.. he he 

trog


----------



## neliz (Nov 2, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Shouldn't be too difficult to inlay a new colour (using coloured insulation tape for example). Not much of an issue for me in general. In a tower system I'd have to be a contortionist to notice the colour accent. BTW, the yellow accents spell out " *OC* ". Deliberate?



YES! thank you for noticing... also the Top of the card has an enlongated "L" on it.. so .yeah..


----------



## heydan83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Men I should have bought a 295x2 when they were like 650 dlls....


----------



## Dan848 (Nov 12, 2015)

When will you replace the botched game code Assassin's Creed Unity with Assassin's Creed Syndicate?  Frame rates are much smoother in Assassin's Creed Syndicate.

Thank you.


----------



## Dan848 (Nov 12, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Getting the ASUS Matrix 980 Ti for review very soon ^^



Will you do a review of MSI's GTX 980 Ti Lightning LE.  I could find almost nothing on the net about it.  I believe that I eventually found the GPU has 12 phases and RAM has three, like the regular Lightning [that info was very difficult to find].  However, my memory is poor* and I cannot remember the specifics of all of the hardware on the PCB.

Because of the price differential I think many people would be interested in the LE if more was known about it, and how overclock and power friendly it is.

* I was wounded in the head twice in combat and my memory suffers.

[Note:  Newegg currently has a $30 dollar rebate available for the LE, and a choice of two of three games, worth $60 each.]


----------



## HumanSmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> Will you do a review of MSI's GTX 980 Ti Lightning LE.  I could find almost nothing on the net about it.  I believe that I eventually found the GPU has 12 phases and RAM has three, like the regular Lightning [that info was very difficult to find].  However, my memory is poor* and I cannot remember the specifics of all of the hardware on the PCB.
> Because of the price differential I think many people would be interested in the LE if more was known about it, and how overclock and power friendly it is.


I'm pretty sure the only difference between the two cards are the clocks ( the LE being more conservative, so it is likely a binning frequency/voltage metric). You might want to check out some of the owners threads. Here is an owner with the card (Judge Dredd 3D)  - check further down the thread and you'll see he successfully flashed the non-LE BIOS to the card (Mandatory try at your own risk disclaimer)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> When will you replace the botched game code Assassin's Creed Unity with Assassin's Creed Syndicate?


AC Syndicate needs to be released first on PC, but yes I'll add it for the next round of rebenches, along with Anno 2205, Fallout 4, COD: BO 3 and maybe Batman Arkham Knight. Also waiting for Just Cause 3, Star Wars Battlefront and Rainbow Six Siege


----------



## neliz (Nov 12, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> I'm pretty sure the only difference between the two cards are the clocks ( the LE being more conservative, so it is likely a binning frequency/voltage metric). You might want to check out some of the owners threads. Here is an owner with the card (Judge Dredd 3D)  - check further down the thread and you'll see he successfully flashed the non-LE BIOS to the card (Mandatory try at your own risk disclaimer)



Yeah, actually the LE cards are clocked more conservatively because the parameters after long-duration testing are not satisfactory enough to sell the cards at the highest OC speeds. This doesn't say anything about the OC potential of the card and there are times that LE cards simply clock better when water-cooled, or during short-burst benchmarking.


----------



## Dan848 (Nov 14, 2015)

I bought the Lightning LE.

Here is a link to TechPowerUp for the short review I made, if it will be allowed. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-lightning-le-6gb-review.217564/


----------



## wickus (Dec 1, 2015)

i have a question may i run my gtx 980 ti lightning fan speed 100% always. or will it give problems


----------



## neliz (Dec 1, 2015)

wickus said:


> i have a question may i run my gtx 980 ti lightning fan speed 100% always. or will it give problems


You may, but as with everything, you'll wear it out way faster than it would in normal operation mode (between 0 and 50% fan speed).

In other words, the longer you have your fans over nominal operation speeds, the more you'll be a statistical outlier for MTBF.


----------



## mcraygsx (Dec 5, 2015)

I really appreciate what MSI has done with their lightning series on 980Ti. Build Quality on my 780 Ti Lightning is Fantastic as compare to what competition has to offer.


----------



## Dan848 (Dec 6, 2015)

wickus said:


> i have a question may i run my gtx 980 ti lightning fan speed 100% always. or will it give problems



It will live for a long time, however, look to replace fans sooner than people that use a lower fan speed.  Mine varies between 13% idle to 66% maximum under extreme loads.  Use MSI Afterburner to set up your own fan speeds, that will work automatically when you finish.

If you have to run your fan speed at 100% then you have a room and/or case cooling issue.  In the summer time my fan speed maxes out at 66% using demanding benchmarks, which causes more temperature than gaming on my 1080p monitor, and I have a steep curve for manual fan setting.

Run MSI Afterburner and keep an eye on temperatures and adjust fan speed accordingly. 

By the way, FYI, my reported GPU temp at idle is 7 degrees C above room temp, about as good as you can get on an air cooler and overclocked CPU.  My case is a Cooler master with two 200 mm fans blowing in from the front and side door, one 200mm exhaust fan on the top of the case, one 120mm exhaust fan at the top rear and the 140mm fan on the power supply pushing air out.

More information here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-lightning-le-6gb-review.217564/


----------



## Chatelike (Dec 11, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> AC Syndicate needs to be released first on PC, but yes I'll add it for the next round of rebenches, along with Anno 2205, Fallout 4, COD: BO 3 and maybe Batman Arkham Knight. Also waiting for Just Cause 3, Star Wars Battlefront and Rainbow Six Siege


Hey you ignored the other guy completely.

Why is the colorful 980ti getting 20 more fps at 1080p in Witcher 3 than the lightning 980ti ?????

Did you change settings without notice? Why dont you put the settings used anyways?


----------



## gpu2016 (Jan 7, 2016)

Is it the quietest 980 ti ever?
29db at loud!


----------



## Dan848 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sound levels and comparable noise:


----------

